#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'sa~n~naa'

## Ассаджи

В продолжение треда:

http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=5&TID=223

о переводе термина sa~n~nā

еще несколько ссылок:

Ниббедхика сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an06-063.html
- результатом sa~n~nā является vohara (обозначение);

Кхаджджания сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-079.html
- sa~n~nā имеет дело с такими категориями, как синее, желтое, красное и белое.

Статья Гомеса по материалам Сутта-нипаты:
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-PHIL/gomez.htm
- sa~n~nā как апперцепция.

( для справки, согласно толковому словарю русского языка АППЕРЦЕПЦИЯ, и, ж. (книжн.). Восприятие, узнавание на основе прежних представлений.

из рефератов на сайте km.ru:
"Восприятие зависит от опыта, особенностей личности, профессии и т.д. Такая зависимость восприятия называется апперцепцией. Восприятие тесным образом связано с мышлением. Искаженное отражение окружающей действительности называется иллюзией восприятия. Иллюзии зависят от опыта человека, особенностей и состояния в данный момент его анализаторов, эмоционального состояния, дефектов органов чувств и пр."

"Исходя из идеи непрерывной градации представлений, Лейбниц внес важное разграничение. Он различал перцепцию и апперцепцию, понимая под первой презентацию какого-либо содержания (”многого в едином”), под второй его осознание, представляющее такой же динамический процесс, как и все остальное во внутреннем развитии монады. Осознание (апперцепция) включает внимание и память."

"В душе непрерывно происходит незаметная деятельность "малых перцепций" - неосознаваемых восприятий. В тех же случаях, когда они осознаются, это становится возможным благодаря тому, что к простой перцепции (восприятию) присоединяется особый акт - апперцепция. Она включает внимание и память. Итак, Лейбниц вёл в оборот понятие бессознательной психики."

"Воспринять материал — это всегда значит в той или иной мере его осмыслить и так или иначе к нему отнестись. Поэтому восприятие материала непрерывно связано с процессом его осмысления. Для того чтобы восприятие материала было полноценным, даже вообще сколько-нибудь осмысленным, работа мысли, направленная на его осознание, должна не только следовать за первичным восприятием учебного материала, но и предварять его. Восприятие учебного материала всегда обусловлено теми предпосылками, которые были созданы до его восприятия и создаются в процессе восприятия. Это проблема апперцепции, говоря языком традиционной психологии."  )

----------


## sergey

В упомянутом треде касались и "самджня" и "виджняна". Я, возможно, не совсем правильно понял тогда значение слова "апперцепция", но о нем - позже.
Повторюсь, почему мне кажется перевод "виджняна" как "сознание" неудачным. В русском языке слово сознание в первую очередь означает способность воспринимать, осознавать окружающий мир. Насколько помню из школьных и студенческих времен, "сознание - свойство высокоорганизованной материи отражать объективную реальность" - что-то такое было в м.-л. философии. Такое же значение это слово имеет в обыденной речи. Например "потерял сознание" говорят, когда, например, человек, ударившись головой, лежит и ничего не видит, не слышит, молчит, как мертвый. Так же и во сне выделяют бессознательную фазу, когда нет сновидений и какого-либо присутствия сознания. Сознание в  этом смысле является более-менее постоянным качеством: пока я жив и бодрствую, у меня есть сознание.
В буддийских текстах слово виджняна означает нечто иное: что-то, возникающее на основе, например, видимого и зрения или звуков и слуха и исчезающее. Ясно, что это не может быть сознанием в описанном выше смысле. Кроме того, как указывали неоднократно,  vi- в виджняна означает  скорее отделение, тогда как со- в сознании, наоборот - совместность. Один из встречающихся вариантов перевода - познание. Это, на мой взгляд, верно. Но слово "познание" несет в русском языке оттенок научности, это довольно-таки серьезное слово. В то же время, виджняна возникает, например, когда кто-то увидел яблоко.
В этом процессе произошло:
-сам акт контакта - когда есть зрение, цвет и форма, произошло восприятие.(может и не произойти, если, например, ум занят чем-то другим - нет контакта) - виджняна,
-возникло, возможно приятное, чувство - ведана,
- цвет и форма опознаны как яблоко - самджня
- возникает желание, намерение и т п. - четана, санскара.
Собственно, когда человек или другое живое существо увидел что-то - произошло чакку-виджняна, когда услышал - сота-виджняна, обонял - гхана-виджняна. Общее слово для обозначения глаголов "увидел", "услышал", "обонял" - "воспринял". Отсюда - "восприятие" как перевод "виджняна". Я даже не предлагаю это слово как перевод, а скорее привожу его для уточнения значения переводимого слова.
Процесс восприятия не заканчивается на первом моменте. В Абхидхамматха Сангахе, например, описываются несколько последовательных моментов:
The subject, the consciousness, receives objects from within and without. When a person is in a state of profound sleep his mind is said to be vacant, or, in other words, in a state of bhavanga. We always experience such a passive state when our minds do not respond to external objects. This flow of bhavanga is interrupted when objects enter the mind. Then the bhavanga consciousness vibrates for one thought-moment and passes away. Thereupon the sense-door consciousness (panca-dvaravajjana) arises and ceases. At this stage the natural flow is checked and is turned towards the object. Immediately after there arises and ceases the eye consciousness* (cakkhu vinnana), but yet knows no more about it. This sense operation is followed by a moment of reception of the object so seen (sampaticchana). Next comes the investigating faculty (santirana) or a momentary examination of the object so received. After this comes that stage of representative cognition termed the determining consciousness (votthapana). Discrimination is exercised at this stage. Freewill plays its part here. Immediately after there arises the psychologically most important stage - Impulsion or javana. It is at this stage that an action is judged whether moral or immoral. Kamma is performed at this stage; if viewed rightly (yoniso manasikara), the javana becomes moral; if viewed wrongly (ayoniso manasikara), it becomes immoral. In the case of an Arahat this javana is neither moral nor immoral, but merely functional (kiriya). This javana stage usually lasts for seven thought moments, or, at times of death, five. The whole process which happens in an infinitesimal part of time ends with the registering consciousness (tadalambana), lasting for two thought-moments - thus completing one thought-process at the expiration of seventeen thought-moments.
Также в "Вопросах Милинды", насколько помню, говорится, что вслед за виджняна одного из органов чувств следует мано-виджняна. Последовательность таких моментов чувственного и интеллектуального восприятия (чакку-, сота-виджняна и т.д. и мано-виджняна) и соcтавляет, как я понимаю, то, что описано в приведеных Вами отрывках с сайта km.ru.
В то же время ведана, самджня и четана относятся к факторам, присутствующим в каждом моменте сознания (вот все-таки употребил этот перевод).
Конечно, процесс восприятия или познания является активным и в той или иной мере, как написано в приводимой Вами цитате, " зависит от опыта, особенностей личности, профессии и т.д.".
Я согласен со словами Сахайи по поводу самджня из упомянутого старого треда: "Вообще-то, и перевод "восприятие" неудовлетворителен. Это, скорее, процесс идентификации, нанесения "метки", основанный на непосредственном чувственном (сенсорном) восприятии объекта. Т.е. это процесс суждения, основанный на предыдущем опыте и воспринимаемых характеристиках предмета."
Когда я предлагал понимать самджня как "представление", то, естественно, подразумевал что они, представления, возникают в сознании в описанном Сахайей процессе. То есть возникновение самджня в защищаемом мной раньше варианте - это и есть описываемый процесс "нанесения метки".
Мне кажется, что оба варианта понимания дают один результат, потому что указывают на один и тот же процесс, но допускаю, что первый вариант (самджня как процесс) может быть более точным, не знаю.
В Phena сутре (SN ХХII.95), где приводятся весьма конкретные сравнения для каждой из скандх, говорится:"Now suppose that in the last month of the hot season a mirage were shimmering, and a man with good eyesight were to see it, observe it, & appropriately examine it. To him-seeing it, observing it, & appropriately examining it-it would appear empty, void, without substance: for what substance would there be in a mirage? In the same way, a monk sees, observes, & appropriately examines any perception that is past, future, or present; internal or external; blatant or subtle; common or sublime; far or near. To him-seeing it, observing it, & appropriately examining it-it would appear empty, void, without substance: for what substance would there be in perception?"
Миражи - это, скорее, всплывающие в уме представления, но опираться на одно это сравнение, безусловно, недостаточно.
По поводу апперцепции: если понимать под апперцепцией процесс  "узнавания на основе прежних представлений", то, согласен, что это можно отнести к самджня. Если же включать в это понятие весь процесс восприятия, как я описал выше, где "узнавание" - только часть процесса, то апперцепция, мне кажется, ближе к виджняна, как описано в приведенном отрывке из Абхидхамматха Сангахи.
Частое сравнение представления с ярлыком, на мой взгляд, преуменьшает значение представления. Оно ведь является результатом определеной познавательной деятельности и содержит некое знание. Недаром говорят, изучив что-то: "я составил об этом представление". Кроме того, как я понимаю, в процессе познания, даже сАмом элементарном рассматривании, представление может постоянно меняться, уточняться...

В Ниббедхика сутре в качестве примера vohara приводится все же не представление, а вполне артикулированная речь: 'I have this sort of perception.' 
Каджджания сутра, на мой взгляд, вполне может служить подтверждением излагаемого здесь понимания "самджня".

Кстати, к пониманию виджняна как "восприятие": виджняна ведь - один из упомянутых Буддой видов пищи. Как это? Например, когда мужчина страстно, неотрывно рассматривает женщину, (происходит чакку виджняна), то говорят "глазами ест".
Когда человек приходит с работы и накидывается на газету, то поедая информацию, он также питается, удовлетворяет некий голод или, скажем, жажду - это в большей степени, видимо, мано-виджняна. Однако повторю, что не предлагаю слово "восприятие" в качестве перевода, а только использую его, чтобы подчеркнуть некоторые стороны обсуждаемого процесса.
 А вообще предпочел бы обсуждать такие темы в более узком кругу, здесь много читателей, получается - велика ответственность за сказанное. А поскольку полного и совершенно ясного понимания нет, то скажешь неправильно, да еще приведешь доводы, убеждающие в этом неправильном - и, не дай Бог, приведешь кого-нибудь к заблуждению. Есть, правда, выход: молчать.
Возможно, я написал здесь много общих мест, общеизвестных истин, но так уж получилось.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В упомянутом треде касались и "самджня" и "виджняна".


Если Вы не против, давайте обсуждать два этих термина в отдельных тредах.




> По поводу апперцепции: если понимать под апперцепцией процесс "узнавания на основе прежних представлений", то, согласен, что это можно отнести к самджня.


Похоже, мы пришли к общему мнению по этому вопросу. Понимание сання как апперцепции многое проясняет в суттах. Вот что пишет Khael Jasso по поводу Чуласуннята сутты
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn121.html :

If sa~n~na is understood as apperception, so that
neither-apperception-nor-non-apperception is the last
of the arupa jhana attainments (exempting the theme
less), and the last abode for becoming rather than
neither-perception-nor-non-perception, it would mean
that while the disturbances from consciousness (as the
act that cognizes the already formed apperception) 
wouldn’t be present, there would be only this
disturbance no appercepting neither not no
appercepting, (as the act of codifying, and
configuring a mental note of that very perception).

Taking the gradual steps from the cula-su~n~nata, the
sphere of infinite space  is empty of disturbation of
the form, while the disturbation of infinite space,
and therefore the perception, apperception and
(infinite) consciousness of  infinite space are
present.
The sphere of infinite consciousness is the result of
the purgation of the perception ‘infinite space’,
leaving only the infinite consciousness (that earlier
was cognizing infinite space and now is conscious of
no space whatsoever, yet remains),  the perception  of
infinite consciousness, and the apperception (or
labeling)  on base of that very perception  noting
‘infinite consciousness’ and the cognizing result
‘Infinite consciousness’;
The sphere of nothing purges consciousness(of the
earlier spheres) leaving no sign to be perceived nor
apperceived nor cognized, nevertheless this process is
itself perceived, apperceived, and cognized  ‘there is
nothing’, in and of itself, being this a subtler than
the former.
The sphere of neither-‘ap’perception nor no-
‘ap’perception, purges  the labeling created by either
apperception or non apperception, leaving nothing to
be cognized, and no disturbation on base of the mind
forming labels and subsequent processes, never the
less perception remains, that which is connected to
the six internal and external media sense bases.
The theme less concentration, purging the
concentration based on  not apperception  neither not 
non apperception,  has only the disturbation of the
six media sense bases, leaving as the only sublimation
left the cessation of perception and feeling.(I assume
that the relation of  this attainment to the previous
sphere is analog with that of the forth and the fifth
form jhana, just an alternate development)
Keeping the previous arguments  that would mean
cessation of apperception and feeling, which is the
very attainment of release, Nibbana. Where
apperception is ended for good and fabrications, such
as mind labels( nama-rupa) are root less, and those
remaining are dependent to the remaining span of life
of the Arahat.




> Частое сравнение представления с ярлыком, на мой взгляд, преуменьшает значение представления. Оно ведь является результатом определеной познавательной деятельности и содержит некое знание. Недаром говорят, изучив что-то: "я составил об этом представление". Кроме того, как я понимаю, в процессе познания, даже сАмом элементарном рассматривании, представление может постоянно меняться, уточняться...


Да, следует разделять сам процесс апперцепции от ярлыка как его результата.




> В Ниббедхика сутре в качестве примера vohara приводится все же не представление, а вполне артикулированная речь: 'I have this sort of perception.'


Vohara - это определенно обозначение, а не речь. Речь идет намного позже в последовательности возникновения, после витакки. В палийских текстах подобными кавычками  выделяются когнитивные акты.




> Есть, правда, выход: молчать. 
> Возможно, я написал здесь много общих мест, общеизвестных истин, но так уж получилось.


Будда как раз призывал обсуждать значение слов, это один из основных видов обучения в буддийской общине. Некоторые из таких диалогов приведены в суттах, например в Чулаведалла сутте и т.д.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn044.html

----------


## sergey

В книге "Abhidhamma studies" (www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/abhistudy.pdf) тхеры Ньянапоники есть несколько страниц, посвященных обсуждению "sañña" (chapter4, append. "The omission of memory in the list - On the nature of sañña").
Там упоминается и "нимитта". К сожалению, трудно приводить цитаты из книги, потому что файл pdf защищен - не позволяет выделять и, соответственно, копировать отрывки.
Интересно, что автор пишет, что "sañña is cognition as well as recognition both being by way of selected marks" и дальше "perception (sañña=sañjanana) being that kind of elementary cognition (janana) which proceeds by way of taking up, making and remembering (i.e. identifying) marks", и в то же время в другом месте: "In this connection it is noteworthy that "mark" or "signal" is also one of the different meanings of the word sañña itself."
В книге "The way of mindfullness", которую упоминали в треде о созерцании непостоянства, также sañña переводится как "perception", но в некоторых местах как "notion":
"in order to reject the notion of permanence [nicca sañña]", "the notion of a soul [atta sañña]".
Для меня вопрос о значении (смысле) этого понятия остается в определеной степени открытым, хотя если это значение включает оба варианта, как упомянуто выше, то вопрос дискуссии, как она развилась в этом и предыдущем тредах, на мой взгляд, разрешился, как и Ассаджи написал в предыдущем постинге(<<похоже, что мы пришли к общему мнению по этому вопросу>>). Конечно, для лучшего понимания слов хорошо обладать ясным пониманием предмета, о котором идет речь, в данном случае - возникновения и исчезновения sañña. И как здесь не упомянуть снова:
"Это - восприятие; это - возникновение восприятия; 
это - исчезновение восприятия. ...
Таким образом он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внутренне, 
либо он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внешне, ..." (Сатипаттхана сутра)

----------


## Ассаджи

Стоит заглянуть в словарную статью пали-английского словаря.
Сання действительно может означать "знак", но с этим значением оно употребляется в таких поздних текстах, как джатаки.

Перевод 'notion' по-видимому, отражает схоластический подход к буддизму. Постоянство и отождествление - не просто идеи, а привычный способ апперцепции. Кошка, например, не считает свое тело собой интеллектуально, у нее глубоко укоренена апперцепция отождествления, и она, например, практически неспособна разотождествиться с каким-либо ощущением.

Перевод 'perception' отражает редукционистский подход, при котором все богатство буддийских терминов намеренно сводится к понятным для среднего американца словам.

Здесь действительно уместны слова cognition и recognition, как и говорится в Вибханге - patฺighasamphassajā и adhivacanasamphassajā saññā - прождаемая впечатлением раздражения чувств и порождаемая впечатлением сходного апперцепция.

По поводу отслеживания возникновения и исчезновения апперцепции - одна из основных практик описана, например, в Индрия-бхавана сутте
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn152.html

----------


## sergey

> Стоит заглянуть в словарную статью пали-английского словаря.


Спасибо за совет, заглянул.




> ...следует разделять сам процесс апперцепции от ярлыка как его результата. ...Vohara - это определенно обозначение,...


Давайте, уточним.1)Есть представления: образы каких-то фрагментов или аспектов реальности, в той или иной степени, в зависимости от точности этих представлений, отражающие, фиксирующие свойства этих фрагментов. Представления есть не только такие простые как "синее", "желтое", но и более сложные: например, "честность", "изменение" и т.д. 2)Есть слова, в которых представления соединены с некими наборами звуков.
 ( Мне не очень нравится слово "апперцепция", потому что оно, все же, - специальный психологический термин. Будде, как мне представляется, удавалось высказать глубокие истины простыми словами. Так же и слова Христа, доступные в общепринятых переводах на русский - просты и обычны. Я и по своему опыту замечал, что люди с очень ясным пониманием предмета, бывает, умеют объяснить весьма сложные, казалось бы,  вещи простыми словами. Но раз смысл слова "апперцепция" обсужден и принят немногочисленными (двумя  :Smilie: ) участниками обсуждения, буду использовать его.) В апперцепции принимают участие представления, однако вследствие апперцепции, вероятно, происходит и внутреннее "проговаривание", где-то встречалась фраза "внутренний шепот сознания". Я думаю, что если восприятие предмета происходит активно, то при фиксации каких-то свойств объекта (фрагмента реальности) это проговаривание при обычном мышлении, не в состоянии дхьяны, обычно происходит. Я понимаю "vohara", упомянутое в Ниббедхика сутре, как обозначение, выражение именно уже в вербальной форме. Ведь представление само по себе не является обозначением. Обозначение - это когда значение соединяется со знаком. Слово соединяет значение со знаком-звуком. Жест, например, соединяет значение со знаком-телесным движением.
Кстати, глагол "voharati", например, в Махакаммавибханга сутре (МН 136) и, насколько я понял, в некоторых других сутрах МН, используется именно для обозначения вербального выражения. "voharati: 'idameva saccaµ moghamañña'nti" На английском: "insisting on that alone, he says: 'Only this is true, anything else is wrong." - перевод тхеры Ньянамоли.
Также и в правилах винаи "kappiya vohara" означает правильное словесное выражение, то есть когда монах говорит, например, мирянину о своих потребностях так, как подобает.

Слово "реальность" я здесь употребил просто как синоним "наблюдаемого", "познаваемого", 12 аятана.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Давайте, уточним.1)Есть представления: образы каких-то фрагментов или аспектов реальности, в той или иной степени, в зависимости от точности этих представлений, отражающие, фиксирующие свойства этих фрагментов. Представления есть не только такие простые как "синее", "желтое", но и более сложные: например, "честность", "изменение" и т.д.


Есть представления (взгляды, диттхи), есть когнитивные (еще не вербализованные) обозначения воспринятого, и есть словесные высказывания.




> Кстати, глагол "voharati", например, в Махакаммавибханга сутре (МН 136) и, насколько я понял, в некоторых других сутрах МН, используется именно для обозначения вербального выражения. "voharati: 'idameva saccaµ moghamañña'nti" На английском: "insisting on that alone, he says: 'Only this is true, anything else is wrong." - перевод тхеры Ньянамоли.


Да, и на санскрите vyāhāra означает именно "высказывание".

Это не означает, что апперцепция - некий вербальный процесс. Речь конструируется позже, с помощью наслаивания (папанча), рассуждения (витакка) и изучения (вичара). Об этом можно сделать вывод на основе нескольких сутт, в том числе "Вопросов Сакки"
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon/digha/dn21.html

Например, Вы смотрите на что-то, и оно Вам кажется необыкновенно красивым (субха-сання). Вы можете это выразить в словах, а можете и нет (например, бессловесным тварям тоже что-то может казаться красивым).

----------


## sergey

> Это не означает, что апперцепция - некий вербальный процесс.


Вообще-то я написал, что "*вследствие* апперцепции происходит.." и т.д. Как и написано в Ниббедхика сутре, результат (vipaka) sañña - vohara. Возможно, я неправильно или не совсем правильно понимаю смысл слова "вохара", но в предыдущем моем постинге были доводы, как мне кажется, в пользу такого понимания.
Мои рассуждения о внутреннем "говорении" в какой-то степени - предположение. Однако наблюдение показывает, что по крайней мере в каких-то случаях так безусловно бывает.
Распознать, что означает тот или иной иноязычный термин бывает трудно,  это требует специальных знаний. Хорошо хоть, что наблюдать дхаммы можно, не зная языков и не зная, как называется на пали, санскрите или тибетском то, что ты наблюдаешь :Smilie: .

В связи с обсуждением у меня возникло еще одно предположение-вопрос:
в отрывке из Абхидхамматха-сангахи (http://www.palikanon.com/english/sangaha/chapter_1.htm), процитированном в одном посте этого треда, описывается 17 мгновений мысли, составляющих один мыслительный процесс.
Дхаммы: ведана, сання и четана относятся к "присутствующим в каждой мысли" (sabba citta sadharana). Так вот, присутствуют ли они в каждом моменте из этих 17 или последовательность моментов как-то соотносится с возникновением этих дхамм, а они присутствуют в каждом "полном процессе". Например, моменты, где возникает javana и совершается kamma, можно соотнести с возникновением cetana; моменты, где возникает santirana и vothapana, можно соотнести с возникновением sañña. Мне этот вопрос непонятен, может быть, кто-то знает, говорится ли в учении что-либо об этом или может быть есть какие-то соображения или непосредственное знание :Smilie: ?

Счастья всем!

----------


## Ассаджи

> Однако наблюдение показывает, что по крайней мере в каких-то случаях так безусловно бывает.


Да, именно апперцепция (сання) приводит к умственному наслоению (папаньча), а затем к рассуждению (витакка).




> Так вот, присутствуют ли они в каждом моменте из этих 17 или последовательность моментов как-то соотносится с возникновением этих дхамм, а они присутствуют в каждом "полном процессе".


Судя по примерам citta в Абхидхамматха-сангахе, имеются в виду "полные процессы".

Более полный и точный ответ можно получить на конференции
http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/dhammastudygroup

----------


## sergey

Спасибо за ответ на вопрос!

----------


## sergey

> Да, именно апперцепция (сання) приводит к умственному наслоению (папаньча), а затем к рассуждению (витакка).


Мне кажется, что мы говорим о несколько разных явлениях.
То, что имел в виду в первую очередь я, можно было бы назвать "называнием" или "поименованием". Когда происходит апперцепция какого-то предмета или свойства, в результате этого осуществляется или может осуществляться вербальное выражение (называние)(внутреннее, а в каких-то случаях, возможно и внешнее, т. е. - произнесенное вслух), как и написано в Ниббедхика сутре:"Yathā yathā na.m sañjānāti, tathā tathā voharati eva.m saññi ahosinti."
То, о чем пишете Вы, на мой взгляд, - результат более развернутого мыслительного процесса. Ведь не секрет, что мышление может быть весьма активным, а внутренняя речь литься просто потоками.
Возможно, что между двумя явлениями нет четкой границы.
Еще раз повторю, что такая интерпретация сутры и рассуждения о ходе психических процессов здесь - отчасти предположения, поэтому могут быть и неверными.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

"Называние" в медитативной практике относится к "apilaapanataa" (санскр. abhilapana), составной части "sati" (памятования).

Об этом подробно пишет Руперт Гетин в книге "The Buddhist Path to Awakening", стр. 35-42.

См. также метафору с перечислением имущества царя-чакрвартина в "Вопросах Милинды" 37-38. В ней "сати" описывается через глагол "апилапети" (называет).

Васубандху тоже связывает "сати" и "абхилапаната" в Абхидхармакоше 342.

----------


## Ассаджи

Поскольку людям бывает трудно понять мудреное иностранное слово "апперцепция", я склоняюсь к более понятному переводу "(избирательное) распознавание".

    "Все распознавание (сання) имеет характеристику распознавания (санджанана); её функцией является создание перцептивного образа (нимитта), который служит предпосылкой последующего распознавания: "Это та же самая вещь" – как плотники и т.п. делают с деревом, и т.д.; её проявлением является порождение уверенности благодаря соответствующим образом уловленному перцептивному образу – как слепой, воспринимающий слона ( Удана 6-4 ); её основой служит любой приблизившийся объект – как распознавание "люди" возникает у молодых животных в отношении пугал."

    Висуддхимагга (глава 14 §130)

"Сання" соответствует глагол "sa~njaanaati" (распознает).

Phu.t.tho, bhikkhave,  vedeti,  phu.t.tho ceteti, phu.t.tho sa~njaanaati.

Самьютта Никая 4.68

Phassena  phussitvaa vedanaaya   vedayati.   Sa~n~naaya   sa~njaanaati.   Cetanaaya  cetati.  Tena  vutta.m  phu.t.tho  bhikkhave  vedeti, phu.t.tho   sa~njaanaati,  phu.t.tho  cetetiiti.

Анудипанипатха Mya: .82

Вместе с тем имеется в виду определенная настроенность конкретного акта распознавания, его избирательность. Например, в

Nekkhammadhaatu.m,    bhikkhave,    pa.ticca    uppajjati    nekkhammasa~n~naa,    nekkhammasa~n~na.m pa.ticca   uppajjati  nekkhammasa"nkappo,  nekkhammasa"nkappa.m  pa.ticca  uppajjati  nekkhammacchando,   nekkhammacchanda.m   pa.ticca   uppajjati  nekkhammapari.laaho,  nekkhammapari.laaha.m pa.ticca   uppajjati   nekkhammapariyesanaa;   nekkhammapariyesana.m,  bhikkhave,  pariyesamaano sutavaa ariyasaavako tiihi .thaanehi sammaa pa.tipajjati– kaayena, vaacaaya, manasaa.

СН 2.152

Kaamavitakka.m,    byaapaadavitakka.m,   vihi.msaavitakka.m,   kaamasa~n~na.m,   byaapaadasa~n~na.m,   vihi.msaasa~n~na.m–   ime   kho,  bhikkhave,  cha  dhamme  appahaaya  abhabbo  pa.thama.m jhaana.m upasampajja viharitu.m

АН 3.428

аналогично тому, как выделяется единичный акт "намерения отрешения" или "мысли отрешения", выделяется и "избирательное распознавание отрешения" (или "настройка распознавания на отрешение") как психический процесс.

Избирательное распознавание непостоянства подразумевает настроенность на возникновение и исчезновение:

     “Katha.m  bhaavitaa  ca,  bhikkhave,  aniccasa~n~naa  katha.m bahuliikataa sabba.m kaamaraaga.m pariyaadiyati  …pe…  sabba.m  asmimaana.m  samuuhanati?  ‘Iti  ruupa.m,  iti  ruupassa  samudayo,  iti  ruupassa attha"ngamo;  iti  vedanaa…  iti  sa~n~naa…  iti  sa"nkhaaraa…  iti  vi~n~naa.na.m,  iti  vi~n~naa.nassa samudayo, iti vi~n~naa.nassa  attha"ngamo’ti–  eva.m  bhaavitaa kho, bhikkhave, aniccasa~n~naa eva.m bahuliikataa sabba.m kaamaraaga.m   pariyaadiyati,   sabba.m   ruuparaaga.m   pariyaadiyati,  sabba.m  bhavaraaga.m  pariyaadiyati, sabba.m avijja.m pariyaadiyati, sabba.m asmimaana.m samuuhanatii”ti.

СН 3.157

----------


## Андрей Логачев

В продолжение темы Индриябхавана сутта  http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,219.0.html
Интерпретация sanna.
Обезьянка видит первый раз яблоко, особых эмоций нет. Пробует его на вкус и получает удовольствие (sukha). Все автоматически откладывается в памяти: «яблоко – еда - sukha».
На следующий день обезьянка снова видит яблоко. Соотносит впечатление (phassa) c памятью «яблоко – еда - sukha» и распознает его как привлекательное. Обезьянка радуется (чувство?) хотя контакта с языком нет. После того, как она съедает яблоко, образ в памяти укрепляется.
Допустим раз в неделю ее моют в ванне после чего она долго сохнет и мерзнет (dukha). Задолго до мытья начинают набирать воду в ванну. Обезьянка соотносит впечатление с памятью « вода в ванне – мытье – dukha» и распознает его как непривлекательное. Она огорчается (чувство?) хотя контакта с телом нет.
Откуда это чувство без "контакта"?

----------


## fkruk

Распознавание образов, узнавание?

----------


## Андрей Логачев

> Распознавание образов, узнавание?


Думаю, это не противоречит общепринятому значению.

----------


## Ассаджи

О связи "сання" с памятью:

В аутопойетической [самовоспроизводящейся] системе нет памяти, как хранилища информации, но есть память как степень развития коммуникативного кода. Или, обобщая, как степень изощренности (сложности?) системной (типовой, селективной) операции различения.

http://subscribe.ru/archive/psycholo.../13000514.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Tse-fu Kuan
Saññā and Sati

http://www.tt034.org.tw/Download/pdf/32_03.pdf

----------


## sergey

Когда-то прочитал одну вещь, думаю, что имеющее отношение к "сання".
Книжка была о функциональной асимметрии полушарий головного мозга. Напомню, что ученые пришли к выводу, что у правшей левое полушарие отвечает преимущественно за формально-логическое мышление, правое - за пространственно-образное. Например:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Межполушарная_асимметрия
В книге в частности описывались эксперименты: подопытным вводили тормозящие вещества (барбитураты) в сосуды, питающие кровью правое полушарие мозга и потом давали для распознавания картинки, например зимный пейзаж.
У людей в обычном состоянии распознавание происходит сразу, видимо образ распознается целиком, а у тех, кому ввели вещества вместо этого происходило так: они рассуждали - листьев на деревьях нет, на земле - снег - значит это зима. Если не ошибаюсь (читал давно), там было написано, что бывают и патологии, например травмы, со схожим поведением.
Напомню, что сання  - это распознавание знакомого.



> Sañjānāti sañjānātī’ti kho, āvuso, tasmā saññāti vuccati.
> 
> Kiñca sañjānāti? Nīlakampi sañjānāti, pītakampi sañjānāti, lohitakampi sañjānāti, odātampi sañjānāti. ‘Sañjānāti sañjānātī’ti kho, āvuso, tasmā saññāti vuccatī’’ti.


Приблизит.: распознает, друг, поэтому называется распознавание.
Что распознает? Синее распознает, желтое распознает, красное распознает, белое распознает. Распознает, поэтому называется распознавание.

----------


## До

> Приблизит.: распознает, друг, поэтому называется распознавание.
> Что распознает? _Синее распознает, желтое распознает, красное распознает, белое распознает_. Распознает, поэтому называется распознавание.


А есть ли список подлиньше?

----------


## Huandi

> Что распознает? Синее распознает, желтое распознает, красное распознает, белое распознает. Распознает, поэтому называется распознавание.





> а у тех, кому ввели вещества вместо этого происходило так: они рассуждали - листьев на деревьях нет, на земле - снег - значит это зима.


Сання тогда получается:  "это не белое, это не зеленое, это не желтое .... значит это синее". Кстати, примерно так дается "общее" (понятия) согласно апохаваде в позднем буддизме.

----------


## sergey

> А есть ли список подлиньше?


 Я такого не знаю, во всяком случае не припоминаю. А что должен пояснить более длинный список или почему вас интересует? Эта цитата - из Махаведалла сутты (МН 43), английские переводы (разные) есть на accesstoinsight и на http://www.mettanet.org/tipitaka/index.html
Там так же кратко поясняется и винняна.




> Сання тогда получается


И как им образом вы получили из распознавания, о котором говорится в сутте, логическую цепочку, которую приписали вы?

----------


## Huandi

> И как им образом вы получили из распознавания, о котором говорится в сутте, логическую цепочку, которую приписали вы?


Это я у Вас и хотел спросить, приведя пример - как вы связали пример логической работы половины мозга с сання? Я нашел схожесть в одной из буддийских теорий, и привел ее. Если Вы не об этом, то сами и напишите - о чем именно хотели сказать.

----------


## До

> Приблизит.: распознает, друг, поэтому называется распознавание. Что распознает? *Синее распознает, желтое распознает, красное распознает, белое распознает*. Распознает, поэтому называется распознавание.





> Я такого не знаю, во всяком случае не припоминаю. А что должен пояснить более длинный список или почему вас интересует?


Интересно что ещё распознаёт кроме синего, желтого, красного и белого.
И почему распознавание синего, желтого, красного и белого так нам важно.

----------


## sergey

> И почему распознавание синего, желтого, красного и белого так нам важно.


Я так понимаю, что
1) это пример. Пример ясный, т.к. объекты простые. Т.е. будь объекты сложными, составными, можно было бы рассуждать о том, воспринимаем ли мы их путем какого-то анализа, или целиком, или через рассуждения. Т.е выбор таких простых воспринимаемых качеств более недвусмысленно позволяет указать на то, что такое сання.

2) Есть практики созерцания цветов, как раз перечисленных, так что это кроме того может быть каким-то косвенным указанием на это.




> Интересно что ещё распознаёт кроме синего, желтого, красного и белого.


Из Махаведалла сутты:



> "Feeling, perception, & consciousness are conjoined, friend, not disjoined. It is not possible, having separated them one from another, to delineate the difference among them. _For what one feels, that one perceives. What one perceives, that one cognizes._ Therefore these qualities are conjoined, not disjoined, and it is not possible, having separated them one from another, to delineate the difference among them."


Перевод курсива: Что чувствует, то распознает, что распознает, то познает.
(на пали: Yaṃ hāvuso vedeti taṃ sañjānāti, yaṃ sañjānāti taṃ vijānāti.)

----------


## До

> Я так понимаю, что
> 1) это пример. Пример ясный, т.к. объекты простые. Т.е. будь объекты сложными, составными, можно было бы рассуждать о том, воспринимаем ли мы их путем какого-то анализа, или целиком, или через рассуждения. Т.е выбор таких простых воспринимаемых качеств более недвусмысленно позволяет указать на то, что такое сання.


Там _не сказано_, что это лишь пример, там не сказано "_и т.д_." Значит, это полное определение _сання_ - распознавание четырёх цветов.




> 2) Есть практики созерцания цветов, как раз перечисленных, так что это кроме того может быть каким-то косвенным указанием на это.


Да я помню как раз.





> Перевод курсива: Что чувствует, то распознает, что распознает, то познает.


Это противоречит вашему первому аргументу, в плане простоты объектов.

----------


## sergey

> Значит, это полное определение сання - распознавание четырёх цветов.


Вы действительно так считаете?




> Это противоречит вашему первому аргументу, в плане простоты объектов.


Ничуть. Фраза о распознавании цветов поясняет, что такое сання, а фраза о сання, ведана и винняна - в сутре ответ на вопрос о том, отдельны или нет эти дхаммы. Я ее привел в ответ на ваш вопрос, что *еще* распознается.

P.S. До, при ответе на ваши вопросы здесь я предполагаю, что вы знакомы с понятием _сання_ (самджня) и прочитали эту тему и возможно некоторые ссылки, которые приводились в ней, например Ниббедхика сутту.

----------


## До

> Вы действительно так считаете?


Просто читаю, что в сутте написано. Я вижу, что в сутте не сказано, что это пример и не указано, что список не закончен. Плюс есть другие сутты с таким же набором цветов, например http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....029.than.html

Кстати этот набор цветов похож на типографский CMYK: cyan похож на синий, magenta на красный, yellow желтый, black обратный от белого. И рецепторов у человека в глазу 4 вида.




> Ничуть. Фраза о распознавании цветов поясняет, что такое сання, а фраза о сання, ведана и винняна - в сутре *ответ на вопрос о том, отдельны или нет эти дхаммы. Я ее привел в ответ на ваш вопрос*, что еще распознается.


В таком случае я не понял ответа и до сих пор его не понимаю. Я имел ввиду распознаётся-ли что-то, кроме этих четырёх цветов, и проинтерпретировал ваш ответ как намёк, что распознаётся еще *всё*, что ощущается и осознаётся. Но ощущаться и осознаваться могут и не простые объекты, а _сання_ у вас только очень простые объекты.




> P.S. До, при ответе на ваши вопросы здесь я предполагаю, что вы знакомы с понятием _сання_ (самджня) и прочитали эту тему и возможно некоторые ссылки, которые приводились в ней, например Ниббедхика сутту.


Да.

----------


## До

> 1) это пример. Пример ясный, т.к. объекты простые. Т.е. будь объекты сложными, составными, можно было бы рассуждать о том, воспринимаем ли мы их путем какого-то анализа, или целиком, или через рассуждения. Т.е выбор таких простых воспринимаемых качеств более недвусмысленно позволяет указать на то, что такое сання.


Аргументы в пользу того, что четыре цвета это не _пример_.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....079.than.html




> "And why do you call it 'feeling'? Because it feels, thus it is called 'feeling.' What does it feel? It feels pleasure, it feels pain, it feels neither-pleasure-nor-pain. Because it feels, it is called feeling.
> 
> "And why do you call it 'perception'? Because it perceives, thus it is called 'perception.' What does it perceive? It perceives blue, it perceives yellow, it perceives red, it perceives white. Because it perceives, it is called perception.


Если 4 цвета только лишь пример _сання_, и возможны и другие цвета, например малиновый, то три вида ведана, это тоже пример. Однако, это полное перечисление, других ведан к этому списку добавить нельзя. (Хоть есть и другие перечисления ведан, по другим критериям. Но они не добавляют новых ведан, а лишь по разному различают, с разной глубиной.)

Дополнительный аргумент: Будда часто последовательно перечисляет объекты всех органов чувств, но не для _сання_. Сання почему-то всегда только зрение, причем не объекты, а цвета. (Хотя вобщем в Nibbedhika Sutta утверждается, что есть шесть видов сання, _the perception of form_ и т.д.)

Однако есть упоминание пяти цветов сання в Милиндапаньхе (помним, что это поздний текст):



> "Venerable Nagasena, what is the distinguishing characteristic of perception?"
> "The distinguishing characteristic of perception, your majesty, is perceiving. What does one perceive? One perceives blue, yellow, red, white, and crimson. Thus, your majesty, the distinguishing characteristic of perception is perceiving."
> "Give me an analogy."
> "Just as, your majesty, the king's store-keeper, having entered the storehouse, might see the goods belonging to the king and would perceive blue, yellow, red, white and crimson. So too, your majesty, the distinguishing characteristic of perception is perceiving."
> "You are clever, venerable Nagasena."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.2x.kell.html


Добавился малиновый цвет. Но в примере кинг входящий в сокровищницу видя сокровища, распознаёт всё те-же _синее, желтое, красное, белое_ и малиновое. Возможно это основные цвета?

Nibbedhika Sutta добавляет ко всему только ещё такое  интересное утверждение:



> Katamo ca bhikkhave sannànam vipàko: vohàra cepakkàham bhikkhave sannam vadàmi. Yathà yathà nam sanjànàti, tathà tathà voharati evam sanni ahosinti. Ayam vuccati bhikkhave sannànam vipàko.
> http://www.mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Su...havaggo-p.html
> 
> "And what is the result of perception? Perception has expression as its result, I tell you. However a person perceives something, that is how he expresses it: 'I have this sort of perception.' This is called the result of perception.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....than.html#n-3


Плод (випака) санни - утверждение (вохара). Т.е. она фактор речи? И нужна для понимания каммы речи?
"Утверждение", это в переводе Тханиссаро, а в PTS словаре:



> *Vohāra* [_vi+avahāra_] *1.* trade, business M ii.360; Sn 614 (˚ŋ upajīvati); J i.495; ii.133, 202; v.471; PvA 111, 278.
>  -- *2.* current appellation, common use (of language), popular logic, common way of defining, usage, designation, term, cognomen;
> _ariya -- vohāra_ proper (i. e. Buddhist) mode of speech (opp. anariya˚ unbuddhist or vulgar, common speech)
> _lokiya -- vohāra_ common definition, general way of speech 
> *3.* lawsuit, law, lawful obligation; juridical practice, jurisprudence


1. Занятие, дело.
2. Присвоение имени, конвенциальное использование (языка), популярная логика (здравый смысл?), обычное определение, использование, обозначение, термин, прозвище.
_ariya -- vohāra_ правильный (буддийский) способ речи
_lokiya -- vohāra_ конвенциальнео определение, обычный способ речи.
3. Судебный иск, закон, законный долг; юриспруденция.

Это понятно и кажется, что _сання_ - любое распознавание, но сутты с 4я цветами этому противоречат. Так как Будда ограничивает список. Там нет скажем - дерево, чашка и т.п. И обычно у нас нет в восприятии чистых цветов, всегда сначала предметы, а потом они уже окрашены в такой-то цвет.

----------


## До

> В книге в частности описывались эксперименты: подопытным вводили тормозящие вещества (барбитураты) в сосуды, питающие кровью правое полушарие мозга и потом давали для распознавания картинки, например зимный пейзаж.
> У людей *в обычном состоянии распознавание происходит сразу*, видимо образ распознается целиком, а у тех, *кому ввели вещества вместо этого происходило так: они рассуждали* - листьев на деревьях нет, на земле - снег - значит это зима. Если не ошибаюсь (читал давно), там было написано, что бывают и патологии, например травмы, со схожим поведением.
> Напомню, что сання  - это распознавание знакомого.


Непонятно чего именно этот пример. У вас в примере подопытный *распознаёт сразу* - это дерево, это снег, это земля, это нет листьев, это образ зимы.

Непонятно где в вашем примере желтое, синее, красное и белое.

----------


## sergey

> Просто читаю, что в сутте написано. Я вижу, что в сутте не сказано, что это пример и не указано, что список не закончен. Плюс есть другие сутты с таким же набором цветов, например.


Ну и что? Это сутра, где (в смысле - в сутрах вообще) используются самые разнообразные средства речи, а не определение из учебника математики.
Поэтому и возможны рядом стоящие перечисления, построенные по-разному. Поэтому



> Если 4 цвета только лишь пример сання, и возможны и другие цвета, например малиновый, то три вида ведана, это тоже пример.


совсем не обязательно.




> Дополнительный аргумент: Будда часто последовательно перечисляет объекты всех органов чувств, но не для сання. Сання почему-то всегда только зрение, причем не объекты, а цвета.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Сання есть для всех шести пар сфер восприятия (аятана). В Ниббедхика сутте Будда говорит например:



> "There are these six kinds of perception:3 the perception of form, the perception of sound, the perception of aroma, the perception of flavor, the perception of tactile sensation, the perception of ideas.


"Есть шесть видов распознавания: распознавания форм, распознавание звуков, распознавание запахов, ... вкусов, ... осязаемого,  распознавание дхамм."
В Мадхупиндика сутте Махакаччаана, разъясняя монахом подробнее краткие слова Будды, говорит про каждый из шести каналов восприятия (привожу про дхаммы):
"Dependent on intellect & ideas, intellect-consciousness arises. The meeting of the three is contact. With contact as a requisite condition, there is feeling. What one feels, *one perceives* (labels in the mind).
"При условии ума и дхамм возникает сознание ума (мано-виджняна). Встреча трех - контакт. При условии контакта возникает чувство. Что чувствует, то распознает."

Вот вам пример восприятий
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....016.than.html



> "Monks, these nine perceptions, when developed & pursued, are of great fruit, of great benefit. They gain a footing in the deathless and have the deathless as their final end. Which nine?
> 
> "The perception of unattractiveness (of the body), the perception of death, the perception of the foulness in food, the perception of no-delight in any world, the perception of inconstancy, the perception of stress in inconstancy, the perception of not-self in stress, the perception of abandoning, the perception of dispassion.


приблизит.: "Монахи, вот девять восприятий (распознаваний, сання), которые, если их освоить и практиковать, приносят большие плоды, большую пользу. Они имеют опору в бессмертном и имет бессмертное как завершение. Какие девять?
Распознавание (восприятие, сання) непривлекательности, ... смерти, непривлекательности еды, отсутствия восторга от пребывания в любом из миров, непостоянства, дуккхи непостоянства, отсутствия я в дуккхе, оставления, освобождения от страсти."
Как видите, есть сання не только четырех цветов.
Также есть сання вне форм, где цветов вообще нет. В малой сутте о пустоте описываются пребывания, когда ум направлен на сання вне форм. например



> ākāsānañcāyatanasaññaṃ paṭicca manasi karoti ekattaṃ.


"направляет ум (внимание) на единство основанное на распознавании (восприятии) сферы бесконечного пространства."




> Непонятно чего именно этот пример. У вас в примере подопытный распознаёт сразу - это дерево, это снег, это земля, это нет листьев, это образ зимы.
> Непонятно где в вашем примере желтое, синее, красное и белое.


В свете написанного мной здесь раньше, эти слова мне иначе как шутку сложно воспринимать. То, что я написал об опытах - это к тому, как именно происходит распознавание.

Про "вохара" в этой теме уже было, посмотрите на её первой странице.

Поясню на всякий случай свое сообщение 19. Сання не раз обсуждалась здесь, в подфоруме тхеравада и на форуме dhamma.ru . Я привел информацию "из современной науки", которая на мой взгляд проливает дополнительный свет на то, как происходят процессы распознавания.

----------


## sergey

Уточнение:



> До: Если 4 цвета только лишь пример сання, и возможны и другие цвета, например малиновый, то три вида ведана, это тоже пример.
> sergey: совсем не обязательно.


Я бы сформулировал так: "Если 4 цвета только лишь пример сання, и возможны и другие сання (распознавания)."

----------


## До

> Дополнительный аргумент: Будда часто последовательно перечисляет объекты всех органов чувств, но не для сання. Сання почему-то всегда только зрение, причем не объекты, а цвета. (Хотя вобщем в Nibbedhika Sutta утверждается, что есть шесть видов сання, the perception of form и т.д.)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вы заблуждаетесь. Сання есть для всех шести пар сфер восприятия (аятана). В Ниббедхика сутте Будда говорит например: "Есть шесть видов распознавания: распознавания форм, распознавание звуков, распознавание запахов, ... вкусов, ... осязаемого, распознавание дхамм."


Я же в следующем предложении и написал про Nibbedhika Sutta... К тому же в Ниббедхика сутте не перечисляются объекты. Тоесть непонятно по этой фразе почему я заблуждаюсь. (Но понятно по AN 9.16). (А вот например  _сання_ вкуса, это мороженое, рыба _или_ сладкое, кислое, соленое, горькое?)




> Вот вам пример восприятий http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....016.than.html
> приблизит.: "Монахи, вот девять восприятий (распознаваний, сання), которые, если их освоить и практиковать, приносят большие плоды, большую пользу. Они имеют опору в бессмертном и имет бессмертное как завершение. Какие девять?
> Распознавание (восприятие, сання) непривлекательности, ... смерти, непривлекательности еды, отсутствия восторга от пребывания в любом из миров, непостоянства, дуккхи непостоянства, отсутствия я в дуккхе, оставления, освобождения от страсти."
> Как видите, есть сання не только четырех цветов.


Спасибо, это меня и интресовало. К слову, это не похоже на "простые объекты" (#25).




> Непонятно чего именно этот пример. У вас в примере подопытный распознаёт сразу - это дерево, это снег, это земля, это нет листьев, это образ зимы. Непонятно где в вашем примере желтое, синее, красное и белое.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В свете написанного мной здесь раньше, эти слова мне иначе как шутку сложно воспринимать.


Это не шутка. 1) Подопытные в вашем примере сразу распознают - деревья, землю, снег. 2) В свете вышенаписанного вами понятно, что сання не только цвета, (но может быть и "зима"? и "смерть"), однако почему в некоторых суттах приведены четыре цвета лично мне до сих пор не понятно. Что это может быть пример - понятно.




> То, что я написал об опытах - это к тому, как именно происходит распознавание.


(На основе контакта?) В вашем примере люди прямо распознают, например, _деревья_ и т.п. А обычные люди прямо распознают образ целиком - _зима_. Лично мне не понятно что ваш пример иллюстрирует. Однако я не настаиваю, чтоб вы для одного меня это объясняли.




> Поясню на всякий случай свое сообщение 19. Сання не раз обсуждалась здесь, в подфоруме тхеравада и на форуме dhamma.ru . Я привел информацию "из современной науки", которая на мой взгляд проливает дополнительный свет на то, как происходят процессы распознавания.

----------


## sergey

> Спасибо, это меня и интресовало.


Тогда вот еще пожалуйста:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....179.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....049.than.html (эту вы наверное читали)

----------


## До

Спасибо. Насколько я понял это из Висуддхимагги:
http://www.pariyatti.org/LinkClick.a...k=114&tabid=83



> Suppose there were three people, a child without discretion, a villager, and a money changer, who saw a heap of coins lying on a money changer's counter. *The child without discretion knows merely that the coins are figured and ornamented, long, square or round; he does not know that they are reckoned as valuable for human use and enjoyment.* And the villager knows that they are figured and ornamented, etc., and that they are reckoned as valuable for human use and enjoyment; but he does not know such distinctions as 'This one is genuine, this is false, this is half value'. The money changer knows all those kinds, and he does so by looking at the coin, and by listening to the sound of it when struck, and by smelling its smell, tasting its taste, and weighing it in his hand, and he knows that it was made in a certain village or town or city or on a certain mountain or by a certain master. And this may be understood as an illustration.
> 
> *Perception is like the child without discretion seeing the coin, because it apprehends the mere mode of appearance of the object as blue and so on.* Consciousness is like the villager seeing the coin, because it apprehends, the mode of the object as blue, etc., and because it extends further, reaching the penetration of its characteristics. Understanding is like the money changer seeing the coin, because, after apprehending the mode of the object as blue, etc., and extending to the penetration of the characteristics, it extends still further, reaching the manifestation of the path.

----------

